# Solar flood light for far away pasture gates



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I use a solar powered LED light with a motion sensor for my lower paddock. We have the solar panel mounted on the roof of a run in and the light on the top side edge. It is plenty bright for night time feeds and comes on for 10 min when activated by motion. It doesn't come on in the daytime. This has worked for us now for 3 years and has withstood all weather, including long, very cold winters. I think it cost around $75 Canadian for the entire apparatus, including the light, sensors and solar panel. The LED bulbs use very little energy, but give lots of light.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Amazon.com : Swiftly Done™ Bright Outdoor LED Light Solar Energy Powered - Weatherproof - No Tools Required; Peel 'n Stick / Motion Sensor-Detector Activated / For Patio, Deck, Yard, Garden, Home, Driveway, Stairs, Outside Wall / Wireless E

I've put a couple of these up around the farm and I'm loving them. VERY bright!! They're motion activated and have a pretty good range.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I can see for a business to have the grounds lit for those walking at dusk or dark...
My horses are home, in my backyard. Off their pasture at night eating hay in/at the barn.
I have solar barn lights,_ in my barn._
Not motion sensor either but pull string operated.
I use them in my feed room and aisle-way for feeding when it gets dark early...otherwise no.
My lights are soft light, not overly bright but bright enough to see clearly what needs seen.
I don't want BRIGHT lights that are motion activated every-time my horse moves or goes for a walk during the dark.
The momentary blindness the animal gets when their eyes must adjust....no thanks.
I would rather use a flashlight if I had to and point it at the ground than them have that "vulnerable" feeling with harsh light changes to their eyes.
I also don't worry about what is around my fully fenced property at night with several large dogs who are out more than in keeping away what not belongs...
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Koolie, I've tho't about getting one of those lights. How do they work in the winter at -30?


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

We have a few solar motion flood lights from homedepot, I don't remember the brand but they work great! They aren't as bright as a hard wired flood light but pretty close. We live on the Cali coast so we have mild weather not sure how well they work in extreme weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> I can see for a business to have the grounds lit for those walking at dusk or dark...
> My horses are home, in my backyard. Off their pasture at night eating hay in/at the barn.
> I have solar barn lights,_ in my barn._
> Not motion sensor either but pull string operated.
> ...


That's what I'm looking for. Please elaborate on it for us.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I bought mine in Harbor Freight Tool for $25.00 each.
They came boxed. I needed to connect the wire to the light, run and secure the wire to the charging station that I mounted on my barns exterior near the roof line....
Added a longer piece of string to what was provided so I didn't need to jump to turn on & off the light... {my overhead beams are 9-10 feet high}
That was it, very simple to install.
They needed to charge for a day before using per box instructions...
So far I am pleased and they work well for my situation.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

horselovinguy said:


> I bought mine in Harbor Freight Tool for $25.00 each.
> They came boxed. I needed to connect the wire to the light, run and secure the wire to the charging station that I mounted on my barns exterior near the roof line....
> Added a longer piece of string to what was provided so I didn't need to jump to turn on & off the light... {my overhead beams are 9-10 feet high}
> That was it, very simple to install.
> ...


Thanks! That was very helpful.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Koolie, I've tho't about getting one of those lights. How do they work in the winter at -30?


I bought a solar motion detector light to put on my chicken coop. Haven't hooked it up yet, but I've been using "fairy lights", those small, solar lights along the sidewalk and other places for nearly a decade now, and temperature never affects them, only the amount of sunlight that they charge with. Every solar unit uses a battery and the battery must be periodically replaced, so don't put one up where you cannot get to it.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> Koolie, I've tho't about getting one of those lights. How do they work in the winter at -30?


You bet!!


----------

